# :: ECS Tuning :: Volkswagen EOS Big Brake Kits - Stage 5 - How Fast Can You Stop !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*Volkswagen EOS Big Brake Kits - Stage 5 - $2249.95!*

For show and go, VW Stage 5 Big Brakes are a brake-through upgrade, packed with stunning good looks and track-tested performance.

Picture your car, fitted with massive Brembo calipers, showcased against black-hat ECS two-piece rotors. Let that image fill your mind (and open-faced alloys) for a minute.

Now move on to performance. Think Hawk Performance Pads, biting on big drilled/slotted discs with directional vane cooling, for sure, fade-free stops.

Complete kits include corrosion-resistant hardware, Exact-fit brake lines, and Ate Super Blue brake fluid.



To view our installation PDF please click - *Here*


----------



## eoslove (Jun 18, 2013)

*2010 VW Eos VAG com master cylinder compatibility*

We are very much interested in this ECS kit. Currently, we are looking at APR VWR R32 BBK, front only, $3400CDN. The proprietary pads are wear sensor equipped and the system is VAG COM compatible. Not mentioned on the ECS site for the Stage 5 kit is any reference to the kit's VAG COM compatibility with master cylinder parameters. Before importing this kit, we have to be ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN these brakes will be compatible and with no adverse brake pedal feedback. The ECS kit represents a VERY attractive alternative in terms of price to what our local APR dealer offers, but having to return an ECS kit to the USA would be a customs nightmare with costly restocking charges (assuming ECS would even agree to take them back) as well.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

eoslove said:


> We are very much interested in this ECS kit. Currently, we are looking at APR VWR R32 BBK, front only, $3400CDN. The proprietary pads are wear sensor equipped and the system is VAG COM compatible. Not mentioned on the ECS site for the Stage 5 kit is any reference to the kit's VAG COM compatibility with master cylinder parameters. Before importing this kit, we have to be ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN these brakes will be compatible and with no adverse brake pedal feedback. The ECS kit represents a VERY attractive alternative in terms of price to what our local APR dealer offers, but having to return an ECS kit to the USA would be a customs nightmare with costly restocking charges (assuming ECS would even agree to take them back) as well.


PM sent.


Andy


----------

